

Why Javascript Has Become Steve Yegge's Next Big Language - aaron-lebo
http://lebo.io/2015/03/02/steve-yegges-next-big-language-revisited.html

======
sircambridge
He actually did say,7 years ago, that NBL _was_ JavaScript. He said this at
the beginning of one of his talks(maybe at google) - it's gotta be on YouTube
somewhere. Does anyone have the reference ?

------
tempodox
I must disagree w.r.t dynamically typed languages. For an explanation, see
this formidable rant:
[https://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/03/19/dynamic-
lan...](https://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/03/19/dynamic-languages-
are-static-languages/) .

 _If you’re one of the lucky ones who already understands this,
congratulations, you probably went to Carnegie Mellon_

